# Darwin water profile



## DazGore (20/3/17)

Hi,
I'm moving to Darwin in a couple of weeks and have been scouring the net looking for latest water report, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Daz


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (20/3/17)

Which local council area are you moving too? Some of them post the data on their websites.


----------



## DazGore (20/3/17)

Not sure, my wife will be working at the hospital, so will be somewhere around there.

Will find out in a couple of weeks, but keen to put down a Brew once we have unpacked.


----------



## Bonenose (20/3/17)

Water all comes from the one source pretty much. Try checking Power and Water website not sure how much info is on there. Only real difference I believe from suburb to suburb is probably chlorine and maybe flouride levels depending on where you are in relation to where they are dosing, may be some changes in turbidity again depending on location. But I would be fairly sure mineral content etc. would be much the same.


----------



## Bonenose (20/3/17)

Just had a quick look lastest report on the sight is 2012, most of the real info is at the bottom in the appendices

http://www.powerwater.com.au/news_and_publications/reports/water_quality_reports


----------



## Benn (20/3/17)

Crocodile content can exceed 100ppm at certain times of the year, you may have to dilute with R.O


----------



## Bonenose (21/3/17)

Daz,

Could be a good idea to stock up before you come up, freight is a killer.


----------



## DazGore (21/3/17)

Thanks guys, yeah the 2012 was the latest I could find.

Ha ha re the crocodiles.

I think I def will stock up. 

Daz


----------



## DazGore (21/3/17)

Cheekypeak brewery has free shipping to capital cities with an order over $200, I think that's the go.

Daz


----------



## Bonenose (21/3/17)

Don't tease me, is that for real?


----------



## DazGore (21/3/17)

yep...

https://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/


----------



## Old Bloke (21/3/17)

There is some fine print with Cheeky, basically not grain.
One of the local brewers puts together an order from down south for grain, from time to time and we get discounted freight on the order.


----------



## DazGore (21/3/17)

bugger... cheeky. (see what i did there)

Daz


----------



## DazGore (21/3/17)

Once I'm moved in and set up, we should totally do that.
Now I have to try and convince the wife that I NEED to bring a couple of 50ltr batches worth of grain up too.


----------



## chrisb (3/4/17)

Daz,
The water is soft quite similar to Hobart, near exact actually. Would recommend you get a filter though as it is quite chlorine-ee.


----------



## DazGore (4/4/17)

Thanks Chris.

I usually use campden tablets to kill the chlorine.


----------

